# Hunting Racoons?



## #1DEER 1-I

Well I have a couple questions:
#1: Can I spotlight and shoot Racoons in the dark, #1 on public land, or #2 on my own private land/ private land I have permission to do so?

#2: My second question is, is there really any way to hunt raccoons during the day? Are they even out and about, and when other than pitch black would be the best time to actual go after and pursue raccoons?


----------



## wayner33

I spotlight them with a red light on my own property. I talked to a game officer he did not care. That does not mean it is legal.

You can call during the day with success using any of the electronic calls "***** fighting", "**** and red fox fight", "baby **** distress" and etc. I tried it with a hand held **** squaller and killed one. It came on the run from a haystack. It's a good I had a shotgun he was running right at me. Do a google search on "calling raccoons" there is a bunch of info about calling during the day.


----------



## franklin13

i shot 2 racoons a couple weeks ago at about 5:00pm. they walked right into me when i was stalkin threw some trees in henefer.


----------



## huntducksordietrying

I shot a racoon one day on the duck hunt with my bow! I know I know you are scratching your head thinking Ive freaking lost it. I was out at cutler marsh and I just got my boat on my trailer around noon or so and I saw two ***** wrestling or fighting or what ever they do in the corner of the parking lot. I grabbed my shot gun but remembered the sign that says no discharging of firearms from the parking lot. So I grabbed my bow outta its case in the back of my truck. See it was the extended archery hunt and I had an evening of archery planned with my brother in-law. So I positioned my self so the pavilion was between me and them. They were so busy playing WWE that I was able to get about 35 yards away. I didnt range it but thats what I aimed with. Slapped the first one hard, and while he was flailing around on the ground the other thought he would take advantage of the situation and capitollize on the his opponite. I didnt put my quiver on my bow cause I didnt even expect to get one shot off, so I didnt have another arrow. The second **** saw me and ran as I went back to the truck for another arrow. Anyway. They stink. To this day I wonder if it was worth the broken arrow and the $15 broadhead I spent on it. So yes they do come out in they day. I dont know if it was breading season and they were sparing or what brought them out but they were there.


----------



## reb8600

It is not legal to hunt at night unless the county has an ordinance allowing it. You will need to contact the sheriff to find out. Very few counties in Utah will allow it. I did a lot of checking with the counties and spent a lot of time doing research on it. You will get a lot of people that will tell you they do it. Dont take their word for it. Also, the DWR officers do not have the authority to give you permission to do it. It is based upon county law. You dont want to get caught doing it if it is not legal in that county. Read the proclamations, it covers it in there.


----------



## WHutchings

What about trapping them in a catch and live trap from public ground? And then of course train the hounds with it?


----------



## Bears Butt

Live trapping and then using them to train dogs is still legal in Utah, BUT someday they will outlaw it. There is a big chance of spreading rabies around by doing it.
As for night hunting them, that is a county issue. Box Elder it's a NO NO.


----------



## Nueces

Here are 4 of them (the 4th is behind the middle one - hard to see):


----------



## wyogoob

In Wyoming, one can hunt raccoons at night, with a spotlight, on private land only, and have written permission from the landowner in your possession.

For a while raccoon hunting was popular in southwest Wyoming. ***** moved-in in the mid-eighties keying on ranchers' grain storage bins. I don't here much about them anymore. Still see about the same number of them as I did 15, 20 years ago, dead or alive. 

Geeze, my buddy use to leave a young "eating" **** on my door step once in a while. I kinda miss that.


----------



## stevo1

Saw one on 11th east in sugarhouse last week..he was huge, big as a Lab! Almost got him with a Buick: Can you hunt with cars in downtown SLC?


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

> Box Elder it's a NO NO.


I know some kids that learned that lesson the hard way. It's too bad because we are infested with the dang buggers. They get into everything and make a living off of killing birds. I talked with a dad at parent-teacher conferences that had a **** get under his pheasant net and kill every last one of his birds.


----------



## wayner33

Ducks unlimited claims raccoons are the number one predator on ducks and their eggs.


----------



## LOUISIANA BOY

Back home in Louisiana we would run them with dogs at night and when they tree him we shoot him. So much fun


----------



## tuffluckdriller

I know a few who run the dogs on them and then use bats, golf clubs, sticks, etc. at night.


----------

